# I have another circuit breaker question



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

I bought a manual reset breaker for my trolling motor. One terminal says line and the other says load. Which one do I connect the trolling motor wire to and which one goes to the battery?


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

"lines" battery

"load's" motor...


----------



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

Thank you


----------

